# Polaridad del contacto de 220V



## angeles85 (Mar 10, 2009)

Tengo realmente una duda enorme que me ha quitado el sueño por un par de dias, pasa que, desde hace unos meses quiero instalar en mi domicilio un aire acondicionado de 220 v, ya se como pide la CFE la instalacion de la base del medidor pero, ahora quiero saber cómo voy a polarizar mi contacto, he investigado por internet y la verdad es que unos articulos dicen que: son dos lineas de 110 v C/U y una Linea neutra y otros que dicen que Son dos de 110v C/U pero con Tierra física. Sinceramente no se a cual irle. Gracias.


----------



## ELCHAVO (Mar 27, 2009)

no este tema si tienes que averiguarlo directamente con el manual de instalacion del fabricante porque no todos los equipos son iguales.

ahora bien toca mirar si el equipo tiene para las dos opciones de instalacion , a 110 o a 220 , porque para mi seria :

en caso que el usuario quiera 110vac entonces un 110 vac, mas el neutro y mas la tierra fisica por seguiridad de descargas.

en caso que el usuario quiera 220 vac entonces se usarian los dos 110 vac y una tierra fisica de seguridad por si la descarga.

en todo caso recurre al manual del equipo y de la marca con el modelo correspondiente.


----------



## cakches (Mar 28, 2009)

y donde puedo encontrar el LM567 o NE567 primero para simularlo ya que ni en multisim, proteus ni circuitmaker lo encuentro.

les agradesco bastante


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2009)

Desubicado como chupete en el c - - -, ¿ Que tiene que ver tu consulta con el tema del post ?

Esta consulta la hiciste por aquí:   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179942/
También la hiciste por aquí:  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/179343/

*Reglas generales de uso del foro *

*4. No crees temas nuevos si ya hay alguno preguntando lo mismo.* Utiliza el buscador.


----------



## cakches (Mar 28, 2009)

perdona es es que se me va ya que abro varias pestañas por el explorer 7. y algunos estan por la pagina 2 de cada consulta y por eso me confundo.

disculpas.


----------

